# ever try feeding a pray mantis



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone ever try to feed your hog a pray mantis!:???:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, I thought this was going to be asking HOW to feed a praying mantis?

I used to have one as a pet. I fed it baby food and canned soft cat food. I fed her water from an eye dropper. She used to sit on my shoulder. They only live for a summer. They are cool. Not sure I could use it as a feeder bug. 

If hedgies can eat hornworms, they can probably eat praying mantis.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They usually live about a year (10-12 months). I had one as a pet too. Never heard of giving them babyfood and cat food, don't think it's very good for them (they eat live insects like crickets). 
I have never fed one to a hedgehog, I don't think I could feed them because I love them too much as pets


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hahaha; my local herp store has a few. I was talking to the guy there about it, and we were saying it would be cool to try. I know you can feed chameleons praying mantis ( I used to keep them ). 

I guess I'll have to do some digging! I also think having one as a would be cool!


----------

